# LED/HID overkill? Maybe....but oh well!!



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Installed 6 small universal LEDs in the lower grill today! I didn't realize how over the top the front end would look once it got dark but....it is what it is! Lol it took too long to install to just take them out now! It's def not hard to see when it's dark that's for sure and plus I think they are growing on me! What do you guys thinking? Thanks

KY





Yah or Nah!? 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your de finely selected the proper word. Overkill, my brain is getting a blue screen of death as I watch the video. Lol.

Nah from me. Remove the flashing light behind the grill lol. Then it's fine...kinda.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Installed 6 small universal LEDs in the lower grill today! I didn't realize how over the top the front end would look once it got dark but....it is what it is! Lol it took too long to install to just take them out now! It's def not hard to see when it's dark that's for sure and plus I think they are growing on me! What do you guys thinking? Thanks
> 
> KY
> 
> ...


Would you be so kind as to take a brief video during the day time from a few angles (basically panning from left to right) focused on those eagle eye LEDs? I'm interested in using them as DRLs if I can't find anything else I'd prefer to get.

And your setup is definitely overkill, but looks badass. Have fun with that one!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

iKermit said:


> Your de finely selected the proper word. Overkill, my brain is getting a blue screen of death as I watch the video. Lol.
> 
> Nah from me. Remove the flashing light behind the grill lol. Then it's fine...kinda.


Haha man do I love haters! Lol jk but you do know that the knight rider led scanner is very illegal to drive with! It's just there for fun man! All the lights are rarely on all at the same time like this! Lol I just lit it all up for the video but thanks for the input! Hahaha 







Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Would you be so kind as to take a brief video during the day time from a few angles (basically panning from left to right) focused on those eagle eye LEDs? I'm interested in using them as DRLs if I can't find anything else I'd prefer to get.
> 
> And your setup is definitely overkill, but looks badass. Have fun with that one!


Yeah man I can do that for you! It's really dark at the moment here in MN so it'll have to be tomorrow but I should be able to help you out! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Dude looks like aliens have taken over your cruze. When cars fly this is what theyll look like.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Haha man do I love haters! Lol jk but you do know that the knight rider led scanner is very illegal to drive with! It's just there for fun man! All the lights are rarely on all at the same time like this! Lol I just lit it all up for the video but thanks for the input! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haters gon hate? Lol. That's a come up bro. Hard to judge someone else's car. We all have our own tastes so I can't judge you.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

iKermit said:


> Haters gon hate? Lol. That's a come up bro. Hard to judge someone else's car. We all have our own tastes so I can't judge you.


Ahaha haters gotta have a job too! "If anyone don't have anyone to hate on, feel free to hate on me" -Katt <== (dudes real life funny) lol it's all good! I change my whip all the time so I'm sure it'll either change soon or get more intense lol  jk 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like a Christmas tree. And unless those are retro fitted, HIDs in standard headlights are a nightmare.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Guess I'm a hater now. I just prefer to not be blinded by pnp HID kits. Retrofit ftw. I like the lights behind the grill though


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hope you don't like getting pulled over, you can't have that many lights going on the street.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Where when and how would you be able to draw that conclusion from ?

Have you seen the mercedes with the 3 point front star . A new Ford Mustang has plenty of front lights also ..shoot I am building a lighted Pony for a few guys that have presented interest .. 
Now have you there maybe a few Jurisdictions that have laws upon the books for such displays . As long as your not an A Hole around town most cops are cool with IT ............


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> Where when and how would you be able to draw that conclusion from ?


Light output, LED strips are one thing, these are putting out as much as a low beam light. Most if not all states have laws about the amount of headlights or light output a car can have on the street.


EDIT: I don't know the OP state, if I did I could easily point to the law in their area. Here is an example of how this would be illegal in my state. For reference 300 candle power is less than 4000 lumens. https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/statutes/statutes/347/II/07


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Light output, LED strips are one thing, these are putting out as much as a low beam light. Most if not all states have laws about the amount of headlights or light output a car can have on the street.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't know the OP state, if I did I could easily point to the law in their area. Here is an example of how this would be illegal in my state. For reference 300 candle power is less than 4000 lumens. https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/statutes/statutes/347/II/07


I'm from MN I live in a small town that I pretty much have ran into ever cop here either once or twice! Lol 

Everyone that doesn't like it should post a picture of their Cruze! I bet I see atleast 2 that look almost identi

You all are not reading the previous replays before commenting yourselves lol 

1. I said a that it's too dark atm "here in MINNESOTA" to take a video of the Eagle Eye for the guy that commented 2nd to the post! 

2. I understand that atleast the LED strip is illegal so I don't drive around with it! It was just a for fun thing! 

3. I said I rarely drive around with all them on at once and that I just turned them all on for the video! 
Lol it's alright though...) 

I've had the HIDs in the reflectives long before I became a member on this site and I'm not willing to drop alotta $$$ on retrofits just bc everyone on here complains about it! I've owned the car since they first came out in 2011 and threw tint and the 8000k's in within the first week and have never once been pulled over for them! (And I don't just stay in my town, my car has made numerous trips from MN to TX and I never had a problem there either) Until they burn out or I find a deal on a pair of projectors it's going to stay as is for HIDs! Plus it gives more people reason to hate ?! You guys will be first to know trust me when/if I get pulled over for the HIDs! I'll post a topic on here just for you guys! Thanks for your input everyone! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KY.JellyRS said:


> I've had the HIDs in the reflectives long before I became a member on this site and I'm not willing to drop alotta $$$ on retrofits just bc everyone on here complains about it!


It not about you saving money, its about not blinding other drivers on the road so its a safety thing. You know its illegal so don't be surprised about getting pulled over for it sometime, doesn't matter how long you have done it for. Also I'm not sure the point of adding all those high output LED lights to the front if you claim you don't use them on the street.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

spacedout said:


> It not about you saving money, its about not blinding other drivers on the road so its a safety thing. You know its illegal so don't be surprised about getting pulled over for it sometime, doesn't matter how long you have done it for. Also I'm not sure the point of adding all those high output LED lights to the front if you claim you don't use them on the street.


Lol smh I won't be surprised! I'm sure I'd get pinched right away with a ticket if I drove with the led strip turned on but I don't drive with it! At night I got my heads and fogs on, if it's raining I put the heads and Eagle Eyes on...I don't get why my reasoning of having the lights matters to you so much anyways but there you go!

I know there's a possibility of me getting pulled over but it hasn't happened yet soo...it must not be that big of a problem to oncoming traffic! If you know of any projector headlights feel free to leave a link! When it becomes a big deal I'll make the change! I think it's blown up as a bigger deal than what it's really is honestly! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

*Turn the lights on and party* you can get a ticket if you'll turn all those lights on coz its illegal, but you wouldn't do that right?


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

CruzeWithMe said:


> *Turn the lights on and party* you can get a ticket if you'll turn all those lights on coz its illegal, but you wouldn't do that right?


Read the comments...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Man i love that haha ! i got a blue led in my grill and loving it!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

KY.JellyRS said:


> I know there's a possibility of me getting pulled over but it hasn't happened yet soo...it must not be that big of a problem to oncoming traffic! If you know of any projector headlights feel free to leave a link! When it becomes a big deal I'll make the change! I think it's blown up as a bigger deal than what it's really is honestly!


Link #1: OEM Koito Bi-Xenons for $45. Still too expensive? https://www.theretrofitsource.com/c...n-bi-xenon-projectors-49455.html#.VlcMioS9jzI

Link #2: Post by a member of another forum explaining in detail how HID projectors work and why you should never install HID's in a halogen reflector. Lots of good info. HID lights in reflector housings- A reminder to some of you out there. - ClubRoadster.net

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> Link #1: OEM Koito Bi-Xenons for $45. Still too expensive? https://www.theretrofitsource.com/c...n-bi-xenon-projectors-49455.html#.VlcMioS9jzI
> 
> Link #2: Post by a member of another forum explaining in detail how HID projectors work and why you should never install HID's in a halogen reflector. Lots of good info. HID lights in reflector housings- A reminder to some of you out there. - ClubRoadster.net
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Haha no that's actually not bad pricing at all but what happens when you destroy your headlights bc of putting them in the oven a 265 degrees or in the process of removing the lens cover!? Do I then spend money on LEDs projectors like I'm planning on doing once my HID bulbs burn out!? Screw that, then i got a retrofit projector I spend $45 bucks on that in not gunna use! It just doesn't seem like a smart idea or even that big of a deal to risk ending up being $300 in the hole when I can just wait for these bulbs to burn out! 

But I'll tell you what, how bout you come to MN and show me how this is all installed!? And if my headlights get ruined bc of putting them in the OVEN, you can let me have yours? Lol jk but for real I'm not bout to bake my headlights, especially when I have not been hassled by any police or oncoming traffic! In fact I've had police officers come up to me at a gas station and compliment my headlights and fogs! Lol this all just seems like a ridiculous way to spend money that could be spent on performance parts instead  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Your headlights will be plenty fine putting them in an oven - there's a reason why...well, most everyone does it that way.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Your headlights will be plenty fine putting them in an oven - there's a reason why...well, most everyone does it that way.


Sorry dude I'll do some research but I'm not convinced no offense


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Considering I've done it on my Cobalt, and my lights aren't melted...nor are anyone elses whose done them on their Cobalts...my buddy's BMW's didn't melt when he retrofitted it...

Retrofit source says to do it this way - and they're pretty much _the_ name/resource for projector retrofit. Every single how-to I've seen for retrofitting any car ever has you bake the headlights. 

They won't melt. They're designed not to melt.

Have fun doing it some other way though. I'll keep baking mine and will never have a problem.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Considering I've done it on my Cobalt, and my lights aren't melted...nor are anyone elses whose done them on their Cobalts...my buddy's BMW's didn't melt when he retrofitted it...
> 
> Retrofit source says to do it this way - and they're pretty much _the_ name/resource for projector retrofit. Every single how-to I've seen for retrofitting any car ever has you bake the headlights.
> 
> ...


I'm not doing it any other way then waiting for my HID bulbs to burn out! Lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## soccer33 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey KY.JELLYRS, I see you're in Mn as well. Look up our cruze group MINCRUZE. We would love to meet more cruzes people!


----------

